# Ringelnattern: Alle Jahre wieder...



## Noria (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Nachdem ich zu einer anderen Frage hier im Forum schon gute Ratschläge bekommen habe wollte ich nun auch auf ein weiteres, für unsere Teiche akutes Thema zu sprechen kommen, nämlich die immer wiederkehrenden Ringelnattern die sich Jahr für Jahr in unserem Teich ein zuhause suchen. Obwohl... eigentlich ist es eher eine Frage, die sich auf eine ganz spezielle, etwas... "auswuchernde" __ Ringelnatter bezieht...

Diese (in meinen Augen) sehr schönen Tiere waren schon immer Bewohner unseres Schwimmteiches, und auch wenn meine Schwester sich vor ihnen ekelt, haben wir sie nie eingefangen oder weggebracht da sie unsere sonst allzu lärmende Froschgenossenschaft im Zaum halten und zumindest meine Mutter und ich sie einfach toll finden.

Naja, zumindest bis jetzt... denn gestern Vormittag als ich mal wieder auf Besuch bei meinen Eltern war haben sie mir erzählt, dass sie vor ein paar Tagen eine "Riesenschlange" im Teich gesehen hätten, mein Vater hat sie am frühen Abend über den Teich wabern sehen. Ich dachte mir schon, dass wenn mein Vater "Monster" meint da wohl mehr dahinter sein muss als die ca 30-40 cm __ Schlangen die wir sonst hatten und tatsächlich: Heute beim Käschern ist sie unter einer Seerose vorgekrochen, wohl die Mutter aller unserer __ Nattern... eine doch etwas... ja...  monströse Schlange... ich selbst schätze sie auf ca 1.10-1.30 m (die genaue Länge ist natürlich schwer zu sagen bei den Schlängel-Bewegungen, aber sie ist garantiert eher Richtung 1.30 m denn darunter, ich habe schon viele Natter im Teich gesehen in meiner Kindheit/Jugend aber noch nie so einen Brummer), und habe sie auch sofort an den gelben Flecken am Hinteropf als Ringelnatter erkannt. Sie schwamm (wie zu erwarten) verängstigt an der Oberfläche schlängelnd entlang, unter unseren Holzsteg und tauchte dann ab. Ich war erst mal völlig baff, im Vergleich zu allen bisherigen Exemplaren die wir immer wieder mal gesehen haben war dieses Tier wirklich riesig, geradezu eindrucksvoll. Meine Mutter blubbert was von "MINDESCHDENDSCH DREI MEDDA LANG IS DAS VIEH!!!!!!!" aber das ist natürlich Quatsch, aber sie ist schon um einigeß größer als "unser gewohntes Kaliber"   

Aber Übertreibung mütterlicherseits hin oder her: Das Tier ist wirklich gigantisch im Gegensatz zu den "netten kleinen" Schlangen die wir bisher hatten.

Das Tier war schon sehr beeindruckend als es da unter dem Steg durchschwamm, und nachdem wir uns zum ersten Mal wegen dieser Ausnahmeerscheinung heute im Internet genauer informiert hatten haben wir erfahren dass diese Schlangen korrespondierend zu ihrer Größe unterschiedliche Nahrung suchen. Daher  habe ich den Verdacht, dass sie sich mit den bisherigen Molch-/und Frosch-Bruten, die wir normalerweise bedenkenlos an den Kreislauf der Natur übergeben, wohl nicht mehr zufrieden gibt und sich wohl auf kurz oder lang an unserem liebgewonnenen Blaunasen-Schwarm vergreifen könnte...

Nun weiß ich ja, dass man Ringelnattern nicht gezielt stören darf (beim Abkäschern des Teiches zischt ab und zu mal eine recht erschrocken unter einem Stein weg, aber ich glaube, das ist noch im legalen Bereich) aber dieses "Monstrum" (wohl ein ausgewachsenes Weibchen) macht uns dann doch etwas Sorgen... auch wenn wir keine Angst vor ihr haben, ist es doch etwas... naja...

Auf jeden Fall wollten wir fragen ob es nicht trotz des Artenschutzes möglich wäre, dieses eine spezifische Exemplar legal einzufangen und vielleicht ein paar Weiher weiter auszusetzen? Wir haben ja nichts gegen Ringelnattern, die waren schon immer mal wieder da, aber dieses eine Tier ist schon... SEHR groß und "bedroht" wohl auch auf kurz oder lang unsere Fische. An wen müsste man sich wenden, falls man einen Abtransport nicht privat unternehmen darf? Welche Kosten würden hier aufkommen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Noria


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnattern: Alle Jahre wieder...*

Servus Noria

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich weiß nicht ob das eine gute Entscheidung ist sie weg zu bringen ... die jetzigen Jungen werden auch größer ... somit stellt sich das Problem in ein oder zwei Jahren wieder 

Würde meinen die Fischpopulation paßt sich an ... soll heißen: mehr Freßfeinde, je mehr Laich bzw. Nachwuchs werden sie bekommen (wobei ich nicht weiß ob sie im Teich ablaichen )... ausrotten werden sie die liebgewonnenen Blaunasen bestimmt nicht ...

Um ehrlich zu sein ... ich würde versuchen, sich an das "Monster"  zu gewöhnen ... Ich weiß leichter gesagt als getan ... aber wie gesagt, daß Problem wird sich in Zukunft wahrscheinlich noch öfter stellen ...

Wenn es aber garnicht geht ... NABU oder einen renomierten Tiergarten )mit einer Reptilienabteilung) nach der vorgehensweise befragen ...



 
Meine Gattin und ich sind mit Ihr geschwommen allerdings war sie nicht so groß ... unsere war ca. 1m lang


----------



## StefanBO (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnattern: Alle Jahre wieder...*

Hallo Noria,



Noria schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wollten wir fragen ob es nicht trotz des Artenschutzes möglich wäre, dieses eine spezifische Exemplar legal einzufangen und vielleicht ein paar Weiher weiter auszusetzen?


ich glaube nicht, dass das ohne hinreichende Begründung möglich ist. Falls ihr z.B. planen würdet, im Umfeld des Schwimmteiches größere Veränderungen vorzunehmen, so dass Überwinterungs- und/oder Laichplätze wegfallen würden ... und wenn euer Vorkommen ein Inselvorkommen wäre, die Schlange sich also nicht selbst ein neues Revier suchen könnte ... aber dem ist ja wohl nicht so.

Ich denke auch, erkundige dich mal, wer bei euch in der Region im Reptilienbereich aktiv ist (NABU?), und unterhalte dich unverbindlich mit einem Experten über die örtliche Situation.



Noria schrieb:


> heute im Internet genauer informiert hatten haben wir erfahren dass diese __ Schlangen korrespondierend zu ihrer Größe unterschiedliche Nahrung suchen. Daher  habe ich den Verdacht, dass sie sich mit den bisherigen Molch-/und Frosch-Bruten, die wir normalerweise bedenkenlos an den Kreislauf der Natur übergeben, wohl nicht mehr zufrieden gibt und sich wohl auf kurz oder lang an unserem liebgewonnenen Blaunasen-Schwarm vergreifen könnte...


Wo hast du denn gefunden, dass größere Schlangen mehr Fische essen sollen? Ich finde nur, dass sie sich hauptsächlich von Amphibien ernähren, und da dann je nach Größe der Schlange eher Larven oder große __ Kröten ...

Und wieso sollte sich "auf kurz oder lang" etwas ändern, wenn es bis jetzt keine Probleme gab? Ich habe das Gefühl, ihr macht euch da unnötige Sorgen.



Noria schrieb:


> und auch wenn meine Schwester sich vor ihnen ekelt, haben wir sie nie eingefangen oder weggebracht da sie unsere sonst allzu lärmende Froschgenossenschaft im Zaum halten und zumindest meine Mutter und ich sie einfach toll finden.



Das finde ich klasse, dass ihr sie nicht einfach wegbringen wollt. Da gibt es bestimmt auch eine andere Lösung.

Wie alt ist deine Schwester denn? Wenn keine ernsteren traumatischen Erlebnisse o.ä. die eigentliche Ursache sind, und die Schlangenphobie nur das vordergründige Symptom sein sollte, reicht vielleicht eine einfache Verhaltenstherapie. Z.B. könnte man eine Stoffschlange mit Reißverschluss anschaffen, und mit Süßigkeiten, Spielzeug u.ä. füllen, usw.

Jedenfalls solltet ihr deiner Schwester weiterhin zeigen, dass ihr sie auch so toll findet, das wird ihr die Stärke geben, an ihren Macken zu arbeiten 2


----------



## jochen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ringelnattern: Alle Jahre wieder...*

Hallo Noria...

wir haben seit Jahrzehnten Ringelnattern im Garten. Weibchen mit 1,2 m Länge sind da wie von dir geschrieben nicht übertrieben. 3,0 m finde ich aber "Schlangenlatein..." 
(keine 20m neben unseren Garten ist ein städtischer Feuerschutzteich)
Seit nunmehr 6 Jahren haben wir unseren Gartenteich, und die __ Nattern haben diesen sehr gut angenommen. Teilweise kann man mehrere Jungnattern gleichzeitig im Teich beobachten, ältere Tiere  mit 50 - 60 cm kann man vereinzelt , meist täglich in den Sonnenstunden auf den Ufersteinen oder in der Sumpfzone beobachten. Das imposante Weibchen mit schätzungsweise 1,2 Meter sieht man recht selten, aber es ist vorhanden...
Die Goldfischpopulation bei uns im Teich leitet aber zumindest bei den adulten Tieren nicht darunter. Junge Goldfische kommen bei uns am Teich so gut wie nicht durch (pro Saison höchsten ein oder zwei), ob es daran liegt das wir so gut wie nicht füttern, oder ob es an den Nattern liegt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
 Meine Frau konnte einmal beobachten wie das Ringelnatternweibchen einen jungen __ Shubunkin gejagt hat, jedoch an diesen Nachmittag ohne Erfolg. __ Frösche und __ Molche verspeisen, gelingt ab und an. (wurde schon beobachet)
Wir lassen den Nattern freien Lauf in unserem Teich, und erfreuen uns wenn wir das Weibchen ab und an bestaunen können.
Überpopulation von Goldis und Fröschen sind jedenfalls ein Fremdwort im und am Gartenteich. 
Molche, __ Eidechsen, __ Kröten, Blindschleichen und sogar __ Feuersalamander tummeln sich auf unserem Grundstück, auch diese scheinen nicht von den Nattern ausgerottet zu werden.

Also nach meiner Meinung....keine Panik, sondern der Natur ihren Lauf lassen.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------

